# YETI COOLER. New Dealer



## freespool50

hey guys, my shop, Pensacola Imports, just became an authorized YETI COOLER dealer. we'll carry most of the popular sizes but can also order any size you need. to see all the available sizes and accessories you can go to www.yeticooler.com


----------



## jaster

Same price as everybody else? I am fixing to buy a cooler. $349 for a 65 is what I am seeing everywhere??


----------



## freespool50

all dealers are the same price. it preserves the brand and keeps the value for you too. $349 is the price for a 45. if you saw the 65 advertised for lower than 399 I would be interested in knowing where. 
thanks


----------



## Splittine

jaster said:


> Same price as everybody else? I am fixing to buy a cooler. $349 for a 65 is what I am seeing everywhere??


Never pay retail for a Yeti. I'll say that much.


----------



## jaster

I can go to 2 locations and get a yeti 65 in 20 minutes for $349. I can understand id you can not advertise. However my 3 calls to yeti this week led to 1 dead end, 2 un answered question. My 1 call to pelican, answered my question right away. Pelican it is!!!


----------



## Snagged Line

... sorry my response wasn't appropriate ...good to see another dealer , competition seems to keep prices in check ...good luck 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kiefersdad

*Pelican in Walmart?*

I believe I saw Pelican in the Pace Walmart. I know I saw them in Navarre. I also believe it was a 65 for maybe $299? In or near the sporting goods aisle on a shelf. You sure you don't want to buy a Yeti? I also understand if they find a Yeti dealer selling for less than the correct listed price it's a "no no" and I'm not sure if they keep their dealership when they are found out. I think they need to list it as a sale price. Could be wrong on that. I hear they are quite nice and made in another country. Oh I mean they are "outsourced". I keep forgetting to use those "outsourced" words. Pelican might be a USA product. Gulf Coast Outfitters I think is having a sale on ORCA's this weekend. Good luck with your decision and your new cooler. Stay cold.


----------



## tyler0421

jaster said:


> I can go to 2 locations and get a yeti 65 in 20 minutes for $349. I can understand id you can not advertise. However my 3 calls to yeti this week led to 1 dead end, 2 un answered question. My 1 call to pelican, answered my question right away. Pelican it is!!!



I have a pelican and have no complaints. Holds Ice very well and the latches are quality too. The only downside is they are pretty heavy. 

My dad just got a K2 and it holds ice pretty well and is a little lighter than the pelican.


----------



## lobsterman

Sam's club has the 65 igloo sportsman roto molded cooler for $199. Why pay more just to get a yeti name on it?


----------



## MULLET HUNTER

lobsterman said:


> Sam's club has the 65 igloo sportsman roto molded cooler for $199. Why pay more just to get a yeti name on it?


I have 4 yetis and I bought them all cause they came with a waranty and that little green bear sticker on the inside of the door gets me every time... I reckon I'm just a snooty ass but I like my yetis.


----------



## Justin618

lobsterman said:


> Sam's club has the 65 igloo sportsman roto molded cooler for $199. Why pay more just to get a yeti name on it?


The only yeti I'd buy is a big one that stays on the boat. There's no way I'm spending that much on one just for drinks etc when I can spend a quarter of the price to keep drinks cold. I'll spend the extra on tackle.


----------



## jaster

I was checking out those sportsmans. May have to stop bu Sams tomorrow thanks for the tip. Those ORCA are US made and have a lifetime warranty as well. However there 58qt are close to yetti 65 prices. I still would like to look at one.


Sorry to derail your thread. Glad to have more choices out there!!


----------



## jaster

Oh and Mullet u are an ASS.... Horses Ass, lmao... just kiddin Brother


----------

